# Millermatic 252 mig review?



## ome (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Guys,
After reading thru my last post, some of you suggested mig or tig. 
I am now seriously looking at this miller welder new from my welding supply locally. 
Read some minor faults people had , mostly digital readouts not being in cront where you hang your hoses. 
I have a 50 amp outlet 220 waiting for a welder. 
My budget is about 3000.
What do you think is the best out there for 220 mig that can go up to 1/2" mild steel. 
Thanks in advance,
Jon


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 20, 2015)

I have the Miller 252. IT IS A WONDERFUL MACHINE.

Previously, I had a Century. what a difference. All brands are not created equal. The blue box is the Cadillac.

I do a fair bit of AL welding and had to buy a spool gun for that.


----------



## randyc (Feb 20, 2015)

I agree.  I have a Millermatic 211 and it is SUH-WEET.  You won't be disappointed with Big Blue.  BTW, I posted a review  on the 211 here, the machine doesn't have 1/2 inch capability but I tried it anyway.  There are lots of photos -

The Millermatics are spool-gun ready.  Plug in and go !!


----------

